# fatto, fattone, fattanza



## pirlary

ciao a tutti!

Vi sottopongo un quesito:
Io sono di Bologna e dalle mie parti uno che fuma abitualmente cannabis viene chiamato _fattone_, mentre la _fattanza _è lo stato psicofisico di stordimento, testa pesante e parole senza senso che viene dopo aver fumato.

Ora, la mia domanda è: *fattone *si dice soltanto a Bologna oppure anche in altre zone d'Italia? Come si chiama da voi uno che fuma le canne abitualmente?

grazie, ciao

ps: per favore ditemi anche la vostra provenienza geografica. grazie!


----------



## marco.cur

Mai sentito. Ai miei tempi si sarebbe detto "accannato", penso comunque che faccia parte di un linguaggio generazionale, che nasce e muore nello spazio di pochi anni.


----------



## Blackman

Si dice anche qui, con le stesse modalità.


----------



## Anaiss

Confermo_ fatto e fattone_, fattanza è buffissimo, ma non l'ho mai sentito qui.
Curiosità dialettale locale per _fatto_: _rosto_ (arrosto).


----------



## ALEX1981X

Mi permetto a questo punto di sfoggiarvi il gergale ma utilissimo :_in down _


----------



## Blackman

ALEX1981X said:


> Mi permetto a questo punto di sfoggiarvi il gergale ma utilissimo :_in down _



Qui in down si usa per esprimere tristezza, depressione ma anche per il post-sbornia. non mi risulta l'uso legato ai cannabinoidi.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Blackman said:


> Qui in down si usa per esprimere tristezza, depressione ma anche per il post-sbornia. non mi risulta l'uso legato ai cannabinoidi.



Non direi...dipende anche da *cosa* fumi e *quanto* fumi...e sarai _in down_ sicuro Black

Sguardo perso,assenza di vocabolario,risatine senza senso,forse non saper fare neanche 2+3  
Questi sono i sintomi


----------



## pirlary

in ogni caso io non l'ho mai sentito. sto cercando una formulazione quanto più standard possibile. 
però grazie a tutti, ogni suggerimento è ben accetto


----------



## Anaiss

Ops, dal tuo primo post mi sembrava un'indagine generica!
In ogni caso credo che fatto sia il termine più standard, è contemplato nel Sabatini-Coletti.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Anaiss said:


> Ops, dal tuo primo post mi sembrava un'indagine generica!
> In ogni caso credo che fatto sia il termine più standard, è comtemplato nel Sabatini-Coletti.



Francamente anche a me 

Se non altro abbiamo approfondito e forse approfondiremo alcuni modi di esprimere in maniera gergale o meno, grosso modo la stessa cosa lungo alcune zone dello stivale


----------



## pirlary

infatti ne è comunque uscita una discussione interessante. scusami per la mancata chiarezza.

che ne pensate di *fumato* e *cannato*? sono più comuni nella varie regioni d'Italia di *fatto* e *fattone* oppure *fatto* rimane comunque la forma più standard?


----------



## Anaiss

Credo che fumato e cannato (anche fattone) siano più gergali.
Ma standard non vuol dire necessariamente più comune, giusto?


----------



## pirlary

Io per standard intento comune, attestato e non regionale.

E mi interesserebbe di più sapere quale *sostantivo *indica una persona che fa uso di cannabis piuttosto che quale aggettivo. Infatti, _fatto_ è la forma più comune, ma si usa raramente come aggettivo sostantivato mentre _fumato_, _cannato_ e _fattone _sono sostantivi.


----------



## Anaiss

Ok, mi è tutto più chiaro ora che hai specificato che cerchi un sostantivo, il titolo del thread continuava a deviarmi..

Comunque sì, fumato e cannato _usati come sostantivi_ mi sembrano più standard di fattone.


----------



## pirlary

Sì, ho notato che il titolo del thread è per molti fuorviante, infatti volevo editarlo ma non so per quale motivo non mi riesce.
In ogni caso grazie per la risposta.


----------



## Anaiss

Eh possono farlo solo i moderatori credo. Nessun problema comunque.


----------



## saltapicchio

Uh?! 

Avendo passato tutta la mia adolescenza (e un pezzetto oltre) in un quartiere periferico di Roma (all'epoca pure parecchio malfamato), ho qualche conoscenza del gergo specifico... 

Sicuramente "fattone" ma anche "sconvortone" (nel senso di "sconvolto") come aggettivo qualificativo relativo a chi si fa parecchie canne. Ma anche "quello sta/è sempre intrippato/fumato/sconvorto/fòri come un balcone/fòri come un vaso de gerani/arovinato/sfonnato".... ecc ecc ecc ecc.... 

"Cannato" nel senso delle "canne" non si dice perché a Roma s'intende come "lasciato": è stato "cannato dalla regazza". Oppure s'intende come sbagliare: "ho cannato l'uscita del Raccordo".

Ciao


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*


> Amici,
> 
> L'argomento della discussione non vi esime dal corretto uso delle maiuscole (Regola 11).
> Grazie!
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## elena73

saltapicchio said:


> "ho cannato l'uscita del Raccordo".


Da noi non si usa ma il concetto specifico lo conosco (terribile!!!)

Ma fatto non si riferisce più alle droghe pesanti?


----------



## saltapicchio

elena73 said:


> Ma fatto non si riferisce più alle droghe pesanti?


 
Sì, uno che "sta fatto" è certamente in pieno trip indotto da una droga pesante, però il "fattone" può anche essere, per estensione, quello che è quasi continuamente sotto l'effetto del cannabinolo e che appare decisamente rimbambito o meglio "rincoijonito"


----------



## nunu7te

Tornando alla domanda iniziale: in Campania di usano tutti e 3 abitualmente, anche fattanza(cher però mi suona effettivamente più gergale). Cannato non l'ho mai sentito e lo conosco come slang solo nel senso di "sbagliare", ma non si usa dalle mie parti.


----------

